# DragonBall Z/Martial art anime



## Battousai (Mar 21, 2002)

Isn't DBZ the best? Does anyone else have any anime that ranks up their with it?
 Seriously, after watching DragonBall Z I'm incredibily motivated to train and dye my hair blond. Anyone else have this sort of reaction?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Battousai _
> 
> *Isn't DBZ the best? Does anyone else have any anime that ranks up their with it?
> Seriously, after watching DragonBall Z I'm incredibily motivated to train and dye my hair blond. Anyone else have this sort of reaction? *



I like DBZ for just some mindless, fun entertainment.  Hell, look at my avatar, fercryinoutloud.

It doesn't really inspire me to train...like I said, it's just mindless fun for me.  Besides, I look freaky enough as it is...dying my hair blond will only serve to make things worse.  Much worse.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

We seem to have a good number of members here who are into Anime.  I've had the sword bug bite me after watching "Kenshin", and have found inspiration from "Arcadia of my Youth" (The subtitled version. The Dub sucks).

Anime/Martial arts seem to mix well together, if at times a bit on the 'no way in hell' way.  

If you're an Anime fan, please check out my Anime/SciFi forum.  Its a bit light on members, but we've tried to keep things going.  The more the merrier. 

http://forums.rustaz.com

:asian:


----------



## Battousai (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm, I should try to find a Kenshin Avatar picture, being Battousai the manslayer... But Cthulhu has the best, I love Vegeta.
 But really, Dragonball has some really cool training concepts, training like Piccolo has tons of advantages. Someone mentioned it in the forms training thread...


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2002)

i just began watching it but it seems very cool.


----------



## Marginal (Aug 16, 2002)

I've watched DBZ for a while. I liked the first few seasons, but the formula started wearing really thin for me towards the end. 

Way too much staring, powering up, and talking about the upcoming fight. Very little actual fighting IMO. I'm starting to enjoy Dragon Ball more. Toriyama's humor pokes through a lot more there.


----------



## DJDragon (Aug 17, 2002)

The Street Fighter II V animated series are my favourite.  They focused alot on how a martial artist should be.  Accepting of other ideas/styles/techniques.  They also had a emphasis on training, meditation and a spiritual side as well as chi.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 17, 2002)

I love Anime but DBZ is one of very favorites!!!  Veggiechan...Uh, I mean Vegeta  is my favorite character.

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 17, 2002)

I was into DBZ for a while. It was fantastic. I enjoyed the Frieza saga so much.....until they played it again.........again........and again..............AND AGAIN! Thats the problem with down here in Britain, Cartoon Network dubs a new saga, gets half way through, and then goes back to the Frieza saga! Ive seen the damn sage about 7 times! They got up to the Fight between Vegeta and Goku in the Buu Saga and then started from the Freeza! But other wise its cool. I also like the whole Street Fighter series! On the other hand The Jackie Chan series sucks!


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 17, 2002)

I LIKE the Jackie Chan cartoon series!  To me it's just fun to watch (like while I'm eating or something) but even then....it doesn't compare to DBZ but then again...what does!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Battousai _
> 
> *Hmm, I should try to find a Kenshin Avatar picture, being Battousai the manslayer... But Cthulhu has the best, I love Vegeta.
> *



It looks like the avatar you already have IS Kenshin, Battousai.   I agree, Cthulhu does have one of the best ones!  

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I LIKE the Jackie Chan cartoon series!  Robyn :asian: *




.......................:shrug: 

Whatever rocks your boat! by the way, is it me or do very few people know how to edit there posts? Or is there just a big "raise your post count" scandal going on? :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, it must be a big "raise your post" scandle.  I didn't think about until you mentioned it actually.  For the record I think this is the only time I've posted twice in a row.  That's only because I'm an airhead and I forgot that there is an edit option. :erg:  Thanks for reminding me.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Carbon (Aug 24, 2002)

Ahh I couldn't love Kenshin more. I love old japanese fighting anime's like ninja scroll.

The only thing is that the OVA's of Kenshin were so good and the series is alright. I mean he would cut through like 3 feet of concrete with an unsharpen'd sword? 

That takes some skill.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Aug 25, 2002)

Just to let u know the DBZ we get in Britain is majorly cut and censored. The stuff they used to show in hong kong was on after midnight!!


----------



## Wertle (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm a bigger fan of Dragonball than DragonballZ, just because I prefer them actually going out on adventures and doing things, rather than devoting entire episodes to powering up, or taking 20 episodes to defeat one enemy.  My attention span is just too short x_x


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *Ahh I couldn't love Kenshin more. I love old japanese fighting anime's like ninja scroll.
> 
> ...



Skill, speed, strength, a sharp sword, and....a great special effects team.  

I've been watching a lot of Kenshin myself lately...even saw that someones come up with a real 'reverse blade sword'...  I'd get one just for yuks if I had the cash to toss away.


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 25, 2002)

My daughter Tashtigress, now 10, has been a total anime  addict since she was 5 or 6 years old.  I think that was what first inspired her to want to take Karate in the first place.  My problem with anime and my kid, is that 'cartoons' such as this can really fool parents, as many parents assume that cartoons are kid's shows, and much of anime is anything but kid stuff!  I have to oversee Tashtigress' video renting and TV watching, and have often ended up watching something with her in order to screen her viewing.  In the end, we have both ended up watching what she's rented, then I get some heavy duty explaining to do afterwards, lol!  We both enjoy DBZ and Tash would also like to say that she thinks that Digimon is a good one for little kids to watch.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 14, 2002)

The problem with that is, is that real "Anime" like Kenshin OVA's and others like Trigun and Cowboy Bebop, Eva's, Outlaw Star, Gundam Wing.

All have serious plots and are some comedy but are mostly based around a serious plot that I think a 10 year old can't fully enjoy until she is older.

Does she watch Sailor Moon? I think alot of the younger people like that


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2002)

Sailor Moons pretty heavy at times....just have to get a good sub version, not the crappy 'dumbed down' american version.  (I did Tuxedo Mask in a costume competion a few years back...) 
(See http://rustaz.com for more info/yuks)

The problem with -alot- of the anime i've seen is that, yes its got a plot, but I'll be damned if I can follow it.  Sometimes, things really get lost in the translation.  

Sadly, for every Kenshin, theres a Pokemon which blows by it in the chibi sales.  Of all the ones I've seen, Kenshins probably the most accurate in showing a martial attitude, and being 'realistic' in both the implementation and the results of combat.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 14, 2002)

Kenshin is seriously one of my favorites. 

The series is alright and I haven't seen all 95 episodes or so but the OVA's OMG! I love them, it captures everything I mean in such brilliance.

I heard there were 2 new OVA"s that came out apart from the 4 already out. I'm not sure yet I haven't checked into it.

I don't like Sailor Moon because of the one hit kills. Like I've been getting beat down yaddah then Blam I power up 1 hit kill.

I like DBZ because its kidna suspenseful it can drag on at times but thats just what they had to do to make it last since it was a TV series and not a movie.

Also Trigun is one of my favorites along with cowboy bebop. Cowboy Bebop has such deep descriptions of the characters and their lives that you get very involved. Also in Trigun getting to know him in the end is quite fascinating.

There is alot I like about Anime, it can have a great story and you can bring anything your imagination can think up to film. 

Just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

Carlos Newtons
Dragon Ball Z Jiu Jitsu Rocks 
He LoVe's The cartoon So much he has put
It down As his style
& makes the Dragon Ball sign After Every fight he Wins.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

I love Japanese animation, but I only like the adult oriented ones.  And I don't mean porn for crying out loud, I just don't like the kiddie story and animation for things like DBZ.  I own like 65 Anime DVD's.  Favorites as examples are of course Kenshin (the 4 part beautifully animated and bloody ones - not the kiddie series) Akira, Ghost in the Shell, Stree Fighter 2 the animated movie, Patlabor 1 and 2, Blood, Macross Plus, Ninja scroll, Wicked City, Spriggan, Kite, Angel cop and Perfect Blue to name a few.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Carbon (Oct 19, 2002)

LOl Angel Cop and Ghost in the Shell should be considered Hentai 

I mean in Ghost in the Shell I believe she fought her best when naked.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 19, 2002)

Awww that's cute, you've obviously never seen hentai or you wouldnt be saying that haha.  Hentai is hardcore pornography... but anyway....Alot of regular movies (hollywood) have nudity, just like regular adult oriented anime.  It's normal and not considered hentai heh.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Marginal (Nov 1, 2002)

Grave of the Fireflies and Wind Named Amnesia are two of my favorite anime movies. 

If tentacle rape turns you on, then it's time to look into Hentai. For that, you need a solid guide though. For that, I reccommend http://www.somethingawful.com/hentai/ (Only thing that'll top that is a naked woman throwing darts at a ballon to a tape of barking dogs... )


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 2, 2002)

Laputa was my first ever Anime and that was pretty wicked. DBZ is wicked but I agree with whoever that it gets a bit boring fighting one enemy. Like when Goku powered up the spirit bomb for 5 episodes and then took another episode to figure that it hadnt worked. Then they did the whole 6 episodes that was an equivalent of one minute there time. That was amusing  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## TKDman (Nov 19, 2002)

Give 'Ninja Scrolls' a try... great anime, but Adult Oriented.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Stree Fighter 2 the animated movie *



And I thought I was the only one who loved that movie.  Do you have it subbed or dubbed?  To my amazement the DVD (besides missing a menu) only has the dubbed version.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 20, 2002)

You've got the DVD?!?!?  I can't find it anywere!  If the dubbing is well done I prefer dubbing, but alot of older anime have awful translation and I prefer subtitles.  I only have the dubbed version on tape of SF 2 the animated movie.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Quinn-child (Nov 20, 2002)

The first anime I ever saw was a show called Voltron.  I'm not even sure if anyone remembers it.  Then came Thundercats - not sure if that was an anime, but it seems pretty much like it.  Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball Z were the ones I paid the most attention to for the most amount of time, but now I'm into a lot of different ones: Yu-Gi-O, Rurouni Kenshin, Yu-yu Hakusho and Outlaw Star.  I've also seen Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away - Tell me I'm not the only one here who loves those.
I'm not in any way claiming to be an expert on any anime, though I have to say I've got extensive knowledge in the realm of Dragon Ball Z.  I've got just a long enough attention span, y'know?

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 20, 2002)

Princess Mononoke was a great movie.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Elfan (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *You've got the DVD?!?!?  I can't find it anywere!  If the dubbing is well done I prefer dubbing, but alot of older anime have awful translation and I prefer subtitles.  I only have the dubbed version on tape of SF 2 the animated movie.
> 
> ...



http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...7914025/sr=2-3/ref=sr_2_3/002-2862875-2200056

 Like I said the DVD isn't a really good "DVD" its just the movie without any featuers or even a menu.


On another note Cartoon Network just jumped back a ton of DBZ episodes AGAIN. grrrrrr


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm still looking for the Tekken Anime movie.....Cuz I heard that was so much better then the Street fighter one...:shrug:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Nope Tekken sucked.  I own both.  Well it doesnt suck... it just doesnt hold a candle to SF2 the animated movie.  Tekkens animation isnt as good, the story isnt as good, the soundtrack isnt as good... I could go on.

Keep in mind there are 2 street fighter animations.  We are talking about Street Fighter 2 the animated movie not Street Fighter Alpha.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## tarabos (Nov 22, 2002)

Street Fighter 2 the animated movie kicked a serious amount of behind. I love it. anyone know if it's out on dvd yet?

*edit* whoops...just read a couple of the other posts...


----------



## tarabos (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Quinn-child _
> 
> *The first anime I ever saw was a show called Voltron.  I'm not even sure if anyone remembers it. /B]*


*

hell yeah i remember it!

FORM ARMS AND LEGS!*


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

If anyone's interested, some names of really good recently released (past year) animations are Blood,  Berserk (the series) and Spriggan.  All available for rent at places like Rogers and sometimes Blockbuster.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2002)

Mononokes a favorite of mine.  Got a wall scroll hanging of it right now. (Damn hard to find em at the local amine cons).  Currently am working thru the DVD's of Kenshin and Urusei Yatsura. (Hey, I'm a sucker for a gal in a tiger stripe bikini)


----------



## Quinn-child (Nov 22, 2002)

> hell yeah i remember it!



Dude!  I was scared I was the only one who remembered it, and I'm only fourteen!
None of my other anime-freak friends have even heard of it, much less seen it.

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Kenshin the series or Rourouni Kenshin the 4 part movie?  The 4 part movie is one of my all time favorites.  The series seems to be for a younger crowd but it's ok.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2002)

I like all of the Kenshin.  The series is a little lighter in feeling, but there is a deeper and darker aspect.  It grows as the series progresses.

The new OVAs are -really- good...not available commercially in NA yet though.


----------



## Marginal (Nov 23, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop's worth a look too. Kenpo wielding hero and lotsa guns. 

Gotta add in another vote for Tekken's OVA being anything but great. First, it's blatantly ripping off the SF movie in a lot of respects. Then it tries to cram in too much. In the process it ends up focusing on characters that nobody really ever cared about.  It ends up in a Jurassic Park style car wreck with Kazuya uppercutting dinosaurs. Ick. It ends up feeling very sloppy. Would've been better off just following Tekken's established storyline. (Shrug)


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Keep in mind there are 2 street fighter animations.  We are talking about Street Fighter 2 the animated movie not Street Fighter Alpha. *



Is the alpha one any good?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 23, 2002)

It's alright, the animation isn't as good and neither is the story and soundtrack but it was entertaining.  Honestly SF2 the animated movie is one of my favorites, alpha is just one of many entertaining animations.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *FORM ARMS AND LEGS! *



AND I'LL FORM THE HEAD!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

Woops double post...

*looks around sheepishly and waits for mod to delete*


----------



## dani416 (Jun 20, 2007)

haha i have been watching DBZ since i was 12.. it would pump me up so much while i was watching it and  made me anxious for the next episiode the next day, everyone at school would talk about it then leave the playground to watch DBZ grab a bite then return to the park to play around.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 20, 2007)

i don't have that much experience with anime and untill a few years ago i had not seen almost one single anime i could remember.  but maybe when younger i saw some on tv but i don't know what it was.
although later on sometimes i saw the dragonballz somewhere on tv, i was interested in the martial arts but didnt really get into the story. 
  i watched akira, and ghostinshell.  weird stuff..
what i also saw most recently was samurai champloo.-  overall, i really liked it.


----------

